# Scotty Cameron Headcovers



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've tried searching the Internet but not had much success. Does anyone know if there's an easy way to tell if a SC putter cover is genuine or fake?

Thanks.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Sep 2, 2013)

post up a picture and ill let you know!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 2, 2013)

As with many things on ebay, the reliability of the seller is pretty important. If it is a reputable seller with loads of good feedback, a member of Cameron Collector etc, that helps a lot.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2013)

There were 3 all from the same seller (100% feedback but only just over 100 ratings) finishing near midnight last night. I wasn't searching for SC covers, I just wanted a cover for my Scotty so was looking at all putter covers.

I'm thinking either the seller knows they're not legit so didn't advertise the fact, or that they didn't know what they've got.
They definitely weren't listed very well, as each one only has twenty-odd views.
I wasn't going to be able to bid on them when they finished so I left my bid a few hours earlier, and I won them all!

If they're not genuine it won't kill me as that's not the reason I bid on them. If they aren't, all I've done is bought ok looking headcovers at maybe a bit over the odds.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330264782?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330262142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330260394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Sep 2, 2013)

all fake, colours, shape, material, stitching are all off. Also, like you said, im guessing the seller knew what he has, hence why no mention of SC or Titleist.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 2, 2013)

Region3 said:



			There were 3 all from the same seller (100% feedback but only just over 100 ratings) finishing near midnight last night. I wasn't searching for SC covers, I just wanted a cover for my Scotty so was looking at all putter covers.

I'm thinking either the seller knows they're not legit so didn't advertise the fact, or that they didn't know what they've got.
They definitely weren't listed very well, as each one only has twenty-odd views.
I wasn't going to be able to bid on them when they finished so I left my bid a few hours earlier, and I won them all!

If they're not genuine it won't kill me as that's not the reason I bid on them. If they aren't, all I've done is bought ok looking headcovers at maybe a bit over the odds.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330264782?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330262142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330260394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Click to expand...

At those prices, I doubt very much they are legit.

I'm forever looking at Scotty headcovers and I like the look of a particular one but thats Â£85

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-Ca...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item35ca596dfa

Another one I like 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-Ca...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item35ca596dfa





Yes I do have to much free cash


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2013)

Region3 said:



			There were 3 all from the same seller (100% feedback but only just over 100 ratings) finishing near midnight last night. I wasn't searching for SC covers, I just wanted a cover for my Scotty so was looking at all putter covers.

I'm thinking either the seller knows they're not legit so didn't advertise the fact, or that they didn't know what they've got.
They definitely weren't listed very well, as each one only has twenty-odd views.
I wasn't going to be able to bid on them when they finished so I left my bid a few hours earlier, and I won them all!

If they're not genuine it won't kill me as that's not the reason I bid on them. If they aren't, all I've done is bought ok looking headcovers at maybe a bit over the odds.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330264782?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330262142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251330260394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Click to expand...


I assume the bidders know they are fake at that price?!


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

My instinct was that they weren't 'real', but it still surprises me that there weren't more views on them, even if it were people looking to see if they looked real or not.

At least I won't be worried to use them now. I just need to discover which one is the luckiest


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I assume the bidders know they are fake at that price?!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know if they were or not, that's why I asked.

As I said above, not really bothered if they are or not because I just wanted one to use so I could keep my original one in good condition.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I didn't know if they were or not, that's why I asked.

As I said above, not really bothered if they are or not because I just wanted one to use so I could keep my original one in good condition.
		
Click to expand...


Ye that was not aimed at you, more the people who actually purchase.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye that was not aimed at you, more the people who actually purchase.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't take it as a dig, but I did end up winning (purchasing) it/them so I assumed it was aimed at me. I only wanted one but couldn't bid at auction end so I left bids on all 3 and sadly 'won' them all!


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I didn't take it as a dig, but I did end up winning (purchasing) it/them so I assumed it was aimed at me. I only wanted one but couldn't bid at auction end so I left bids on all 3 and sadly 'won' them all!
		
Click to expand...


hehe nuts... ok, your propping up the hookey head cover market. They all look cool though and I am not someone who would spend Â£80 on a headcover.

That said I love the look of the new limited addition Titleist pom pom wood head covers.... EXPENSIVE!!


----------

